# Dringend! Froschlaich liegt im Trockenen!



## expresser (5. Apr. 2010)

Hallo,

was soll ich tun?
Dieser Tümpel ist fast leer und der Großteil des Laichs liegt an Land.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/260

Ich würde einen Kübel nehmen und den Laich mit etwas Wasser in unseren Teich legen.
In Deutschland ist das verboten, in Österreich weiß ich es nicht.
Ist das Verbot in diesem Fall sinnvoll?

Momentan regnet es noch, aber  wie lange die noch überleben können, wenn man nicht eingreift.
Oder läßt man am besten der Natur seinen Lauf, auch bei bedrohten Arten?


----------



## Digicat (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Dringend! Froschlaich liegt im Trockenen!*

Servus Werna

Nimm einen Kübel .....


----------



## maritim (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Dringend! Froschlaich liegt im Trockenen!*

hallo werna


ich würde nie gegen gesetze verstoßen um tiere zu retten.:__ nase:nase:nase:nase:nase:nase
in deinem fall hoffe ich natürlich auch, das du dich dem gesetz beugst und den froschlaich nicht rettest.:nase:nase:nase:nase


----------



## kingman (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Dringend! Froschlaich liegt im Trockenen!*

Hi Werna 
Nimm den Kübel und setzt sie rein.
Ich denk du kannst da ne ausnahme machen,
du rettest ja schließlich leben.
Mfg Philipp


----------



## expresser (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Dringend! Froschlaich liegt im Trockenen!*

Hallo,

Danke für den Tip Helmut und Peter.

Es gibt ja auch sinnvolle Gesetze!

Da aber niemand etwas einzuwenden hatte, wurden wir tätig und haben den schon etwas grünlichen Laich umgesetzt. Hoffentlich überleben die kleinen Racker.
    

LG
Werna (der sich immer an alle Gesetze hält)


----------



## maritim (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Dringend! Froschlaich liegt im Trockenen!*

hallo werna,

ich drücke die dauen, das ihr bald gesunden nachwuchs bekommt.

bin auch so ein böser finger und setze zur zeit tagtäglich froschlaich um.
wir haben unmengen an frosch und krötenlaich im teich.:shock
leider lösen sich bei mir die fadenalgen auf und der laich landet dann im skimmer und der von der pumpe pürierte laich landet im vliesfilter

wenn ich laich sehe, dann fische ich ihn aus dem teich und lege ihn in den bachlauf.
momentan ist die pumpe vom bachlauf aus und somit ist es ein stehendes gewässer.

später können die  kaulquappe in den teich, wenn die pumpe wieder in betrieb ist.


----------



## maritim (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Dringend! Froschlaich liegt im Trockenen!*

ps.

finde ich klasse, das du die kinder in die rettungsaktion einbezogen hast.
das werden sie sicher für immer in erinnerung behalten und so bekommen sie ein bezug zu natur.


----------



## expresser (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Dringend! Froschlaich liegt im Trockenen!*

Hallo,

natürlich geht mein Dank auch an Philipp.

Ich werde berichten wie es weitergeht. Momentan ist es ja noch recht kalt bei uns, also dürfte es noch ein wenig dauern bis die Kaulquappen schlüpfen.


----------



## Echinopsis (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Dringend! Froschlaich liegt im Trockenen!*

Gute Arbeit, hätte sie auch umgesetzt.
Bitte halte uns auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## expresser (9. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Dringend! Froschlaich liegt im Trockenen!*

Hallo Tierliebhaber,

leider habe ich ein Schlechte Nachricht! "Unser" zweiter __ Grasfrosch wurde auch das Opfer eines Räubers. Ich mußte ihn eines Morgens mit zerbissener oder zerkackter Hüfte, tot aus dem Flachwasserbereich holen.
Zumindest kann ich jetzt annehmen, dass der erste Frosch auch aus dem selben Grund gestorben ist und nicht wegen des Winters. Er lag nämlich an der gleichen Stelle und wurde dann von einem Raben geholt und ich konnte nicht sehen was ihm fehlte.

Mein Tip wäre Katze, Marder oder Raubvogel, wobei der Vogel (Marder) ihn wahrscheinlich verspeist hätte. Oder er ist mit letzter Kraft entkommen.
Die Bilder davon erspare ich euch.

Die gute Nachricht:
Die Kaulquappen sind wohl auf und bewegen sich im Ei. Sie werden auch schon sehnlichst von ihren hoffentlich "Spielkameraden" erwartet, oder was wollen die Raupe und die Spinne von ihnen?
   

Außerdem sind die Kaulquappen im Wald schon geschlüpft und tümmeln sich im Wasserloch das hoffentlich noch lange genug Wasser hat. Aber es soll ja bald wieder regnen.
Da sieht man was die Wasserthemperatur zur Entwicklung der Kleinen beiträgt.


----------



## expresser (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Dringend! Froschlaich liegt im Trockenen!*

Hallo liebe Teichtierfreunde,

das ist der letzte Rest vom Schützenfest. Fast alle sind geschlüpft und fressen anscheinend den Rest auch noch auf.
   
Welche Larve bzw. Larvenhülle diese hier anknappert weiß ich auch nicht. Auf jeden Fall sind sie sehr hungrig und bevölkern den ganzen Teich.
Ihre Freunde sind auch noch an der gleichen Stelle. Wo soll die Raupe auch hin, sie kann ja noch nicht __ fliegen. Aber was will der __ Käfer denn von ihr?


----------



## Christine (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Dringend! Froschlaich liegt im Trockenen!*

Hallo Werna,

die Raupe könnte ein brauner Bär sein, pflege sie, die sind nicht mehr so häufig!


----------



## expresser (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Dringend! Froschlaich liegt im Trockenen!*

Hallo Christine,

ich lasse sie e schon meinen spärlichen Teichbewuchs fressen!

Ich behalte sie im Auge!


----------



## expresser (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Dringend! Froschlaich liegt im Trockenen!*

Wie´s der Teufel haben will,

ich verspreche auf die Raupe aufzupassen und schon ist sie weg. Sie wird wohl zur Beute eines Vogels geworden sein. Traurig aber wahr.


----------



## muschtang (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Dringend! Froschlaich liegt im Trockenen!*

Wenn Leben gefährdet ist, muss man sich nicht an Gesetze halten!

Selbst wenn ein Ordnungshüter direkt neben mir stehen würde würde ich den Laich packen und umsiedeln...

Ich meine.....was sollen die dir vorwerfen?

"sie haben Leben gerettet und müssen jetzt bestraft werden" xD?!"?!?!?!


----------

